# 40-long update...a fish might need to go...



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I've got holes in my Amazon sword. I highly doubt that I'm missing some nutrients because I've been dosing ferts pretty heavy(even for the EI method). I haven't seen a fish chomping on it, but I've got a strong feeling that it is a fish. It is kind of strange that my Ozelot Sword doesn't have holes in it.(maybe it is unappealing to fish?) 


































Fauna includes at least one of the following : 
*Neon Tetra*
*Otocinclus*
*albino cory catfish*
*roseline shark*
*moliro moorii* (tropheus moorii)
*green severum*
*rotkiel severum*
*glofish tetra*

The only fish that I really think it would be is the moorii, but i really don't want to get rid of it. I have a yellow banded in my other tank and i just love him. I don't have any issues in my other tank, but i pretty much only have anubias in that one. Any ideas on the culprit?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

My bet is on the tropheus moorii. Most african cichlids are not known for being plant friendly.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I did a little research after posting this thread last night and found on a Tropheus specific forum that they're known to eat plants. People that keep Tropheus have fast growing plants or none at all...

I have peacocks in my other tank and they pretty much leave the plants in that tank alone...granted it is mostly Anubias, but there is some Crypt in there as well, which is untouched...

But still, it is weird that the Amazon Sword is the only thing that I can tell is getting chomped on. The Ozelot Sword is in good condition and the Dwarf Sag looked good before I trimmed it, too...Oh well, live and learn I guess.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

That is an awesome planted tank! If you don't mind me asking what lights do you have on this tank?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

P.senegalus said:


> That is an awesome planted tank! If you don't mind me asking what lights do you have on this tank?


its a coralife dual T5HO fixture with coralife 6,500K HO bulbs in it.


----------

